# VOTE for NUGGETS SLOGAN



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Everyone feel free to vote, but I'm especially looking for:

NBAnoitall
23AirJordan
CPawfan
RodneydaRippa
Kuskid

and some other regulars. 

Make your opinion heard and let me know if your choice was "other" and your idea(s).

BE PROACTIVE!!


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

come out come out where ever you are.

that should make my vote obvious.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Voted

BTW, you can make a poll public so that you can see who votes. It is too late to change it once it is made


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Voted
> 
> BTW, you can make a poll public so that you can see who votes. It is too late to change it once it is made


Yeah I realize that now, just forgot to check the box!!!! :curse:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Anything that invloves Boykins is good.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I still think my "Attention K-Mart shoppers...." is golden


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Go DJ! said:


> I still think my "Attention K-Mart shoppers...." is golden


Why? Denver isn't trading KMart. There is a bit of wit, but my concerns that it sounds like trade rumor will nix it! Sorry DJ.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

of thsoe i chose Mile High Fast Break


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I also voted for Mile High Fastbreak. I like the Rocky Mountain Highlight, too.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I voted for "We can run, but you can't hide" That's very catchy and clever.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I voted for "We can run, but you can't hide" That's very catchy and clever.


Yep, I liked that one too.

Mile High Fast Break is good too. Looks like it's coming down between those two! 

I'll probably leave the poll open until Monday morning...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

If it they are still close, I recommend having a second vote with just those two.

and make sure to turn on public voting


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> If it they are still close, I recommend having a second vote with just those two.
> 
> and make sure to turn on public voting


 :yes: :greatjob: 

This is by far the best smiley thing! uke:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I voted for... We Can Run, But You Cant' Hide.

I liked a few of them actually, its really hard to decide. I also still like can you say hello melo.

A few I did tonight for fun are the following.

*Denver Nuggets
Do You Want Fries With That*

A play off the Nuggets name, and the Tim McGraw song.

*Denver Nuggets
The Mile High Blue Express*

A tribute to our high octane offense. Not the Pony Express.

:clap: :banana: :biggrin: :cheers: :biggrin:


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

wasnt there a movie called, the air up there?


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

*Mile High Fast Break*


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Mile High Fast Break in the lead.........


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

One more vote coming up...


----------

